# Advice on overnight stay near Stuttgart



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

We shall be travelling through Germany and need a nice overnight Stellplatz or similar around the Stuttgart/Ulm area.

Any recommendations would be very welcome

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Excellent stellplatz at Ulm here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3927

We had a quiet night there last month- free as well and easy to find.

G


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

lots quite close here
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm accessing the internet fron a pub in Ireland so I don't have a map to remind me where Ulm is but if it is convenient there is an aire in the centre of Leonberg.

It's a lovely small medieval town, but the aire is just a section of the car park with no facilities. We have used it a few times to visit friends who live nearby and there's always been loads of space for even a large van.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

A good ACSI Camping Card site near to Ulm is Waldpark Camping. More details on my website 2010 Trip


----------

